# iPad Pro 11” 256gb Wi-Fi+Cell (2020 2nd Gen)



## WhiteSquall (Feb 11, 2013)

Included:

-Apple iPad 
-Apple Smart Folio case
-Original packaging/box
-Charger/cord

Pictures of current condition attached. 
One small blemish on the corner. 

I bought it middle of last year, but ended up getting a mini as it better suits my application. 

I had it on Verizon network but it is unlocked for any. We can meet wherever you’d like to have it activated and/or so that you can verify all details!

I’m asking $650 obo, located in Houston TX.

Text three6one-4fourSix-42four5










































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

